
Show HN: needgap – Submit problems for startups to solve - Abishek_Muthian
https://needgap.com
======
Abishek_Muthian
I created needgap, for anyone to post a problem which they wished a startup
could solve and hence exists a need gap. Solutions for the problem discussed
in the comments, could potentially become startup ideas.

needgap could serve to validate both problems and startup ideas i.e. solutions
for those problems.

Each problem submitted automatically generates a featured image with a QR code
to share the needgap easily with those who can validate the problem/solutions
without bias i.e. those who actually face the problem and not just friends &
family.

More details about the purpose and function of needgap is available here[1].
I’ve launched it today after a short beta and so there are only limited
problems available. I would like to know your opinion on this, would you use
needgap to submit your need gaps and if not, why.

[1]: [https://needgap.com/problems/5-needgap-submit-problems-
for-s...](https://needgap.com/problems/5-needgap-submit-problems-for-startups-
to-solve)

